# Where to look for a place to rent?



## JeannaJx (Mar 9, 2015)

My friends and I are going to Amsterdam next week, after a week's side-trip to Germany. 

We're a group of photographers, and me and my partner are originally from Canada, and the other 2 fellows with us are from Singapore. 

Anyway, we were looking for a place to stay in. It'd be easy if I was alone, because I could go couch surfing, but with 4 of us, it'd be silly. 

So we're looking for a place to rent, or any resource we can use to find a cheap place to rent when we're there. 

After Amsterdam, we'll be moving to another part of Europe, so expect us to ask a lot of questions about cheap places to stay in. Haha


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Copy/paste into Google --> Airbnb

Should be the first on in the list. I can't link to it directly since I've just joined, but it features short term accommodation in 190 countries so you can use it for wherever you propose to go next.


----------

